# Posting pic's (poll)



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

it's because posting pictures forces people with slow connections to download them even if they don't want to
it's a really bad idea
posting them somewhere else is a minor inconvenience and give people the option of looking at them if they want to 
if anybody can't figure out how to post them somewhere else, PM me and I'll be glad to post them for you

Dave


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

You have to post them somewhere on the internet before posting them in a forum, so it's just as easy to post the link as it is to post the picture, and much more convenient for the dial-up users. There are also some pictures posted on forums that I would just as soon not view. With links, I have a choice.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

You could also have a forum just for photos.
I would love to see all the members beeyards.
That could be a thread itself. As you all probably know, I love posting (and viewing) bee photos.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

aw, didn't think of that, good proof why not to but it works on other site's, why is that, I'm on a slow connection and it was a slower connection a few months back, why did that site not change???? come on guys I want to learn or I wouldn't have asked this question, I have seen know difference!!!


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

I see your point drobbins, but why some site have it and this one don't, like a photo gallery like newbee said, I know it will take up space but so much is understood better with seeing things..


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Ted,

I agree
pictures are wonderfull
actually, we've been fooling with videos lately
the point is how to make it so people don't have to look at it if they don't want to
here's a video

http://users.cnu.edu/griffin/video/inspection.mov

if it was embedded in the post you'd be forced to download it
if you have a slow connection you'd be unhappy
some day we'll all have fast connections like they have in korea and japan  but till then we'll just have to make due

Dave


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

One reason is people with slow connections can be driven crazy if people post large photos.

A second reason is that most web hosting companies charge based on how much information is transfered each month. Adding photos can increase the site volume substantially resulting in increased cost for Barry. Cost is always an issue for site operators.

It's easy to post links to photos. If you have internet access, you probably have some space to upload data through your provider or there are sites that host photos for free.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I have seen other sites that allow you to post pictures in the message and it absolutly sucks if you have dial up.

The present method of linking to another site for pics is plenty good. Gives everyone the opportunity to see and choose what to look at.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>You could also have a forum just for photos.

I believe Barry said that was an option. I'd support that, I'm less inclined to want pictures posted everywhere. I'd like the option to not download pictures if I don't want to, I'm on dialup here at home.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I have high speed internet and I absolutely love the idea of only posting links instead of pics. Like others said, I can look if I want to. I would rather have the pics posted elsewhere. Its nice to be reading along and see a hyperlink and if it pertains to what I'm reading I may open it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have dialup. If I'm lucky I get a 14K connection. If you post a picture at the top of a thread, I would be forced to ignore that thread from then on becasue every subsequent time I would check that thread it would have to load again. Also at work they monitor usage and if a site uses a lot of bandwidth it gets blocked. I can't get on beemaster at work because of this. Basically it would make it impossible for me to keep up.

[ April 06, 2006, 08:49 AM: Message edited by: Michael Bush ]


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Well put MB. I am a member of www.ihcubcadet.com and they allow in post pictures..... It is madening!!! You try to read a post and bam!! It moves, over and over.........


----------



## Dan Williamson (Apr 6, 2004)

Sometimes I want to read a thread because the topic interests me but the pictures don't. I don't want to be forced to have to wait for all pics to load. My 56k is actually like 24.4k where I live if I have a good day. Don't do that to me man!  

Post the pics elsewhere and provide a link. That's my vote and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Now I wouldn't mind if Barry wanted to be generous enough to make a place they could post pictures and then they could post the link, but there are plenty of places that provide free places to post pictures.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Looks like the poll is somewhat indicative of who has dial-up and who has higher speed conections (with a few exceptions).

The bottom line is those with dial-up will be adversely affected. Those with high speed it won't matter either way.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I have high speed through cable and I was the first one to vote no. I tried to visit beemaster a few times, but the pictures finally ran me off. I don't go back anymore. It was just too aggravating.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Thank you iddee....... it can be very distracting with in post pics to say the least.

I would hate to lose valuable contributors simply because they do not have high speed data transmission. That would be a shame.....


----------



## Todd Zeiner (Jun 15, 2004)

My picturetrail site was very, very easy to set up and load the pictures. It is also free. They send me an email (optional) that shows how many people have viewed and what pictures were viewed the most. It's amazing how many views I got from just beesource folks. I voted no pictures on the poll. If there were a seperate spot, then it might be ok.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Sundance, does your ISP offer an accelerator?
Mine is Att and I am on dial-up and pictures load in an instant.
I didn't vote because it makes no difference to me. I'm happy either way.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Harry........ no mine does not. I've seen them though and they sure make sense. I like the option of choosing the quality of pictures to bump speed.

Even if I had high speed, I can see the headaches it would cause dial up users.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

Bees all look alike to me. 

I'm on a T1 and I don't want pics. Thumbnails maybe.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

For the record . . .

I voted NO, but would like to have a way to make them available w/o slowing things down. Pics are very helpful sometimes, even a way to post a hand-drawn diagram (scan & post as pic??) would be nice.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

That way is here now Dave. Just go to http://photobucket.com/ and you can do it easily and free.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

the ideal situation is to be able to post pictures, but then let users have an option in their profile to have all pictures replaced by a link to that picture
to bad the board doesn't run on open source software
then some of the programmers here could implement such a feature (hint hint







)

Dave

BTW, I have DSL, I voted no


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

If you need convincing that pics ought not to be posted, consider this photo of myself with a bee beard(?) as the epitome of bad taste. 

If you click on this link, don't say I didn't warn you. 

http://community.webshots.com/myphotos?action=showPhoto&albumID=548967996&photoID=2462056440087975604&security=ARCRKi


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Where I used to work, we built a site where people uploaded full size pictures and the software automatically made 2 different sized thumbnails, stored everything in a database, and linked them automagically. It was a non-trivial application primarily because it was laced with poorly designed legacy code but it worked. It wasn't rocket surgery.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Sundance . . .

Above site requires you to have an Internet service provider. but thanx.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>If you click on this link, don't say I didn't warn you. 

My eyes! My eyes!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

And I told them not to release that photo!!!


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

"Above site requires you to have an Internet service provider. but thanx"

Dave,

If you don't have an ISP, how do you get on line to post here?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

T1 is my guess


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I would think if he had a T1 he could just post em on his own machine
it ain't that hard to run a webserver

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

I think Dave W uses the public library


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

if Dave would like a shell account on my machine where he can post pictures he can PM me and I'll show him how
here's the place holder

http://68.142.29.112/~DaveW/ 

I'm convinced that anyone with Dave's mite counting ability can't be some kind of internet hacker/badguy









Dave

[ April 07, 2006, 07:48 PM: Message edited by: drobbins ]


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>I'm convinced that anyone with Dave's mite counting ability can't be some kind of internet hacker/badguy

Hey pick me! Pick me!

Just kidding, you don't want me sniffing around your puter









George-


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

George

trust me dude
if I give you a shell account you ain't getting out of your little sandbox I give you








if you want one let me know

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>trust me dude

I trust YOU, it's ME I don't trust









Sure, I'll take one, I'm bored. I'll give you a free security audit







PM me.

I spent a few years doing security on internet servers. I've hacked `em and had `em hacked. It's been a while. I'm rusty









George-


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

drobbins . . .
Thank you for your offer.

>>>I'm convinced that anyone with Dave's mite counting ability can't be some kind of internet hacker/badguy

Boy, thought I had everyone fooled








Lets put it this way, anyone dumb enough to count thousands of mites cant be smart enough to do much harm to anyone but himself.

Just staying out of trouble (and the rain) is good enough for me!


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I like links, makes sense and gives everone a choice to view or not.

Keith

[ April 08, 2006, 01:39 PM: Message edited by: kgbenson ]


----------



## beemaster (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi All:

I'm just trying to catch up with some of the posts that involve my site - it's good to get feed back, but I wish that a topic like IMAGE POSTING were addressed to me if it were a problem, technically speaking or otherwise









I've polled connection speed and image posting several times and I honestly don't see much negative feedback - I would gladly restrict image posting on forums EXCEPT FORUMS TITLED "IMAGES" or similar title. 

I enjoy images and look at all that come into my forums - I honestly doubt that 100 pics a month are posted, but if anyone has any suggestions to make my site more friendly, please contact me via PM there - it is by far the fastest way and I reply to everyone quickly.

NOTE: I think Beesource is a great forum - I rarely visit but only because running my own is a time consuming and hands on process which takes up much of my Internet time. It surely isn't a competition, nor is it apples and oranges - I like to think of both sites as communities for their members to gather and learn about this wonderful and fascinating hobby.

Happy Beekeeping All









[ May 17, 2006, 05:53 PM: Message edited by: beemaster ]


----------



## buz (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry to say but I am restricted from visiting those two sites. The schools have really reved up the filter, eversince that one teach had pix on the classroom pc. We can't even get personal e-mail. 
Many times I have to use my inner sight and imagine what yous guys are talking about 'cause I get blocked and then the next five beeks all go on about the details. You know -any mention of queens/virgins/nucs.......
But I like pix of bees.


----------



## fillmiller (Jun 6, 2005)

All I can say is thats one brave guy. But I don't think I want any honey from them this year.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

This poll is amazingly close. Though I have cable, I'd have to say this is a case where punishing those afflicted with dialup is not a good idea.


----------



## beemaster (Apr 18, 2004)

Been a long time since I followed this post - but I wanted to mention that having images on the forum really does make sense and (if the software allows) a member can opt to NOT allow images to come to their machine - that way dial uppers can choose to not see pics, but wider-band members have the option if they chose.

I'll just end by saying that seeing a log-hive made in the Philippines or a tree hive from Jamaica cannot be described and must be seen. I would not want to miss out on such great images, or even photos of the members when the feel like sharing tales about themselves. I took the poll here and see it is evenly split, that does shock me, but the world is an interesting place where we all have choice. I just happen to think images really tell a deeper story, especially from exotic places.


----------



## Ardilla (Jul 17, 2006)

I agree with many above. Having photos automatically show is maddening for those of us on dial-up. Having links works fine if there are photos I'm interested in.

Some of us in the boondocks have the choice of dial-up or satelite internet access. Satelite is too rich for my blood - so dial-up it is (at max. 26 kbps at that!). I think they are still trying to use telegraph wire out here...


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Those of us with pitiful dial-up connections (Seriously! I click to load a page, then go make a cup of coffee, or put in a load of laundry while it loads) thank you for the "no pics" policy. There are minimal options here in the boonies, and the internet just isn't worth $60/mo to me.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've nothing against people being able to post pictures as long as they don't automatically load. A LINK to the picture, even a thumbnail, is tolerable, but a picture for those with dialup is torture and we have to go through it EVERYTIME the page is loaded to make another response.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Really, it ought to be a configurable option as to whether you want inline pictures, links, or thumbnails. Make everyone happy.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

MB don't discourage, I'm working on Wi-Max for U (and everyone else). Won't be long. I remember the days of 300 baud.


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

I voted no pics. O.K. So I just had to check out the beemaster web page. I have dialup. Att. (dont know if I have an accelerator or not) Running Firefox. All I can say is Beemaster loaded faster than Beesource. However Beemaster states it is the Worlds no.1 bee forum. I DONT THINK SO!!! It also states it is commercial free but then I see the name Google, Yahoo, MSN search, and further down the page Nascar. To me thats a commercial. Maybe a free commercial but?????????


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

FYI

The current beesource board uses flat files (large text files of each forum) that can take more time to load than a board run by database. The new board that was purchased is database driven. Should take less time for those on slow connections.

I don't see beesource allowing images to be posted within a message for the reasons already stated. A link will work just fine. There will be a place within the forum to place the images, just not within the messages.

I'm also not a fan of avatars so don't be expecting them on the new board







Content and functionality are more important to me. I've never allowed them on this board either.

At one time I was on dialup so I empathize with those using it.

- Barry


----------



## Aram (May 9, 2006)

> Content and functionality are more important to me. I've never allowed them on this board either.











LOL I do know what you mean but just had to point out the funny. It is a wonderful site. Thank you.
Aram

[ January 06, 2007, 10:31 AM: Message edited by: Aram ]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I remember text at 300 buad. I could read SO much faster than it could display and it was straight text...


----------



## Andrew Burnard (Jun 7, 2006)

Enabling the upload of pictures to the forum would requirer anonymous write access to the upload directory using the Internet Guest account, this can be a security hole. Most forum software providers are advising against it, and have it off by default.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

{At one time I was on dialup so I empathize with those using it.}

I certainly appreciate that thought. Living in the woods of the backwaters of the Fingerlakes no reliable high speed is available here yet. Hard to imagine I know. We do have Satellite TV but loose it every time a rain or snow storm passes over and at around $60.00/ month it would take our satellite bill up to around 120 bucks. We can't even get high speed on the phone lines. Downloading pictures within a thread would be a nightmare!


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

You can post pictures in line with the UBB code. You still have to have them already up on a website that can be referenced. Now having this board host your pictures is a different question. It cost money to provide the storage and the bandwidth.


----------



## beemaster (Apr 18, 2004)

mac said:


> All I can say is Beemaster loaded faster than Beesource. However Beemaster states it is the World’s no.1 bee forum. I DON’T THINK SO!!! It also states it is commercial free but then I see the name Google and Yahoo, and further down the page Nascar.


I just need to answer this one - first, SEARCH Google or Yahoo for BEEKEEPING FORUM and YOU TELL ME which is listed FIRST - if I am wrong, I appologise. I never said my forum is the BEST, I said it was RANKED first in the above mentioned search engines - that is a BIG DIFFERENCE. Beesource and Beemaster have MANY of the same members and we have some similar themes to our topical areas, each forum those is very different and THAT is a great thing - it offers choice and freshness to everyone's posting.

But more importantly, I don't know Barry, nor He me (that I know of) and I have nothing but respect for Beesource and I have NEVER had anything but good things to say about this wonderful site. We surely are not competitors, there is plenty of room for many forums and I wish there were more, beekeepers today need all the help they can get.

About commercials, don't confuse my personal website (over 120 pages) and beekeeping learning center (over 80 pages) with the International Forum - like Barry's site, there is a great deal more than the forum to his site, but I think it a bit foolish if you think that having a handful of search engine boxes on my site to help visitors find other info quickly without leaving the site "Advertising" You do not and will not find advertising on my site, to claim otherwise, so on this you are very mistaken.

That is my choice and I'm proud to be able to say (like Barry that the forums are user supported, not ad based. I wish if you choose to say things like Beemaster has advertising on his site, then you have proof of it - My site has been active 9 years and NEVER ONCE has an ad appeared, I take pride in that and to claim otherwise is unfair and incorrect. 

And the Nascar link you mention is to a detailed page on how to play ONLINE NASCAR RACING, if that is a commercial I think you are really stretching it. I also have about 40 photos of my motorhome, does make that page a Holiday Rambler Commercial too? That is rediculous.

To Barry: Best wishes with the new forum-ware, it looks like like you are doing really great - best wishes again. Sorry Barry for responding to this, but it was in need of correcting, I work hard to make my site (as you do yours) the best it can be, and to have false statements unanswered would be lacking on my part. 

The important issue is Beekeeping and better beekeepers in a time when beekeeping is as tough to be successful at than ever before, our sites have one important goal that SHOULD be stated, with the knowledge of the membership and the ability through the forum to post as well as they do - more hives and better beekeepers are yielded, and that surely is our goal. GREAT 2007 SEASON TO ALL. Thnks Barry and Peace


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I think beesource has all the same members- less the international ones....I don't like beemaster as much because alot of what is posted there is not applicable to keepers in the USA.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I like both Beesource and Beemaster - and thoroughly enjoy any international participation in either forum. Both do a great job uniting beekeepers in a common purpose - beekeeping.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*photos on site*

i'm sorry to say if photos are allowed it will eliminate me from this site. i don't post much usually i just read,learn, and sometimes laugh. my dial-up it just too slow- sometimes i get frustrated just with loading text.


----------



## beebuzz (Mar 26, 2006)

Maybe what everyone with slow connections should do is complain to their phone companies that they should have service compatible with this century.
I've voice chatted with people in third world countries with better internet connections than a lot of people have available in this nation.
If everyone had affordable broadband they would not beleive the things that are just not able to be done with a dialup line. I don't know how many people have bought faster computers to surf the web when realistically the internet providers and phone lines in rural areas(and some not so rural areas) are the real stumbling blocks.You might be surprised how fast an old computer will run on a good connection and how slow a state of the art machine is on a bad connection.
Too bad the electric companies don't provide broadband through their wiring,because they have the perfect infrastructure in place.Just think if any where you had electricity you automatically had a broadband connection.And if it had a board in the computer to make the connection internally,that would be one less component to have to plug in.
Oh not to be too far from the topic,a picture is worth a thousand words when someone needs help and can't quite describe what they are looking at.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

the phone companies have no interest in bringing DSL or fiber to rural areas. The infrastructure costs vs population density won't do it for them. Most states won't pass laws forcing them to because their pockets are too deep and they hire great lobbiest. Post a link to the picture. Anyone that wants to can see it, those that don't won't.


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

Another option is to go into your User Control Panel, Edit Options, Thread Display Options, Visible Post Elements and uncheck the Show Images (including attached images and images in


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

George Fergusson said:


> ...I'm on dialup here at home.


My son just asked me what's Dialup? haha


----------

